# Late Season trip



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

So I want tom ake another trip to the mountain before the end of the season. When and where is the latest that I can make it and still have a good time? I was thinking maybe Keystone/Breck, or Tahoe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm probably taking my last trip this week. I'm hitting up the canyons in Park City..... they're suppose to possibly get a foot tomorrow. It's a huge mountain with a lot of runs but limited with park terrain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Last season we went to Tahoe and even though that their season wasn't doing that good we were lucky enough to get there right after a big dump. Tahoe is known for great spring conditions and they had plenty of snow this season, so conditions should be good. Never been in Colorado during spring but they had some good snow this season so conditions should be pretty favorable as well. I would chose the destination depending on rates try to find a good deal and research weather conditions during the near future. I guide myself from 2 webpages, they might help you.

National Snow Analyses - NOHRSC - The ultimate source for snow information

Your Guide to Snowfall - Main Page

The second one has the season report is very helpful. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm trying to get to whistler, banff or mt.tremblant based on flight availability for this weekend... I think almost any major mountain out west will have decent conditions right through March... April starts to get iffy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

kri$han said:


> I'm trying to get to whistler, banff or mt.tremblant based on flight availability for this weekend... I think almost any major mountain out west will have decent conditions right through March... April starts to get iffy.


Season runs right until late May for Whistler, so I wouldn't worry too much, if I were you. I was just there today, too. Plenty of powder up in the bowls of the upper range. You'll have a great time when you do make it out there. I'm hoping to go again for a weekend sometime in April.


----------

